# Bruges: Belgian beauty.



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Great pictures Benonie! The last one is great


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Joshsam! It's a cool pedestrian 'catwalk' over there. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures.

I'd like to see more of medieval Bruge - it has been one of those places I've always had on my 'list'.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful...I love the seaside shots.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Pic #26 is one of my favourites - well done mate :hug:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you Dave, Jane and Sydney! 


openlyJane said:


> I'd like to see more of medieval Bruge - it has been one of those places I've always had on my 'list'.


Well, I often visit Bruges, but seldom have my camera with me. Going to a concert in Bruges saturday, but the weather forecast is not very sunny....


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Bruges in snow then


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Maybe. But if it snows too hard, we stay at home.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Looking through this collection for the first time, I notice some interesting things: on picture 21, I really love those floating windmills that I wonder how those are made into electricity for the nearby ports and buildings. The remaining beach scenes look quite interesting too, such that while there is a classic building on one side, the port cranes on another shows that despite the industrial city Bruges is, it seems like the beach is well-preserved and enjoyed by locals and tourists alike. Love it loads, and I would like to check out more of your great photos! :hug:


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice captures! But it's a bloody shame to see such a high amount of visual intrusion near the coast of bruges, too many windmills.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Bruges in the first place is not really an attractive coastal resort and the citycenter is far from the coastline...The coastline of Bruges is mainly an industrial seaport. Actually it's more a RORO port than anything else. Those windmills will be acompagnied by around 100 more in the next years and an articficial island that will store energy by pumping water to differend levels.

It's like saying there is to much visual intrusion near the coastline of Rotterdam.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Hmmm very interesting. Perhaps I'll need to inspect the pics in greater depth to see the differences between the port area of Bruges and its city center... But hey, I really like those windmills on the open sea!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, in the dense populated north of Belgium, lots of NIMBY's don't want a windmill in their backyard. So the governement decided to plant a little forest of windmills on the sandbanks along the coast. There is of course a growing number on shore, like along the Seaport breakwater an along the Zeebrugge-Bruges Canal.

By the way, the idyllic town of Lissewege shown on the previous page, lays next to the seaport and is almost completely surrounded by industry, railways and motorways.

That classic building in Zeebrugge is one of the rare remainders of the beautiful belle epoque pearls which once stood along the Belgium coast. Most of them were destroyed during and after WOII. They were replaced by ordinairy, concrete apartment blocks, ten floors high. We call it _'the Atlantic __wall'..._


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

what a mix of charming architecture (first page).....lovely.
and I love you detailed shots on 2nd page.....interesting.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Caught myself up on the first page, and I really sense that Bruges is a lovely city to be in. I especially like the buzz of activity that can be found, not just on the main roads, but also its alleyways. And surely, the church looks really amazing, and so do the statues as well! Lovely pics! :hug:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great, lovely photos Benonie...thanks for posting.:cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks fellows! 


joshsam said:


> Bruges in snow then


Well, we were in Bruges for a concert at the Concertgebouw yesterday afternoon. Went for a little walk before going to a restaurant... Bruges looked delightful with the snow carpet on the roofs and in the parks and the frozen canals. And not may tourists on the streets.... but there was a freezing cold wind and it was getting dark allready.
Planned to go back by bus today to take some snapshots, but it snowed all afternoon and I was afraid for long delays or even buses which could be cancelled... 
So sorry, no snowy pictures from fairytale Bruges this time. 

But next time when the weather is fine, I take my camera with me. I noticed it's been allmost 5 years scince I captured the lovely city center...


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^yes indeed bus traffic wasn't really great yesterday.... Anyway at least you tried


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, maybe it's a shame I live that close to Bruges (my son even goes to school there) and I never take my camera with me.... So my next visit on a sunny day I'll take some pictures over there.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really do like your photographs.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Those latest pictures of yours look really splendid! Your port shots are wonderful, as well as those boats moored on the docks. On picture 36, though, is that building an apartment building, an office block, or port offices? It looks like a castle that has been built with domes similar to churches I've seen before... And I truly like its color combination as well. Plus your black and white shot gives me a sense of how Bruges looked like in the past, which I find interesting...

Lovely images, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks mate! 



fieldsofdreams said:


> On picture 36, though, is that building an apartment building, an office block, or port offices? It looks like a castle that has been built with domes similar to churches I've seen before... And I truly like its color combination as well.


Well, it's a typical belle epoque building. There were hundreds of this kind along the Belgian coast, most of them are destroyed unfortunately.

This building, the Palace Residence, used to be the Palace Hotel untill 1949. Nowadays this protected monument is a residential building with offices and a restaurant on the ground floor.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Bruges, away from the tourist crowds.*

On request I'll post some pictures of central Bruges. I took the bus to Bruges for a tour throught the non-touristic areas of the old town. So no Market Square, Belfry, beguinage, Minnewater or canal boats today. Just some shots from the working class neighbourhoods and less known monuments.

1. I jump of the bus at the Kruispoort, one of the four remaining city gates:










2. 









3. At the Sint-Kruisvest, part of the old ramparts, 4 windmills are still standing. This is the _Bonne Chiere_.










4. 









5. City Skyline seen from the Bonne Chiere


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ That city gate looks really massive, it makes me think that those two "silos" can hold a lot of liquid or grains in it! I mean, that really shows how valuable Bruges is for its people and those who governed it. And those windmill shots look lovely: I can see the cross-hatched design of its blades, as well as that distinctive red line band on its rear. And the machine room looks like a storage room for food here in the US: that shed design makes me think that it is a container room than the machine room because of its small, compact size.

Wonderful shots, mate! Keep them coming! :hug:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Fieldsofdreams!

Bruges was one of the most important cultural and trade cities in the early Middle Ages. So at the end of the 13th century it had 7 city gates on it's third ring of city walls. 4 of them still standing: Kruispoort and Gentpoort look similar, as do Smedenpoort and Ezelspoort.

In Flanders the oldest type of windmill we call 'standerdmolen' or 'staakmolen'. In Englis it's called 'post mill'. In Bruges there once were 29 of them, 4 are still existing. 

Modern wind turbines along the Boudewijn Canal between Bruges and Zeebrugge.










Historic skyline of Bruges.




























The second old mill, the Sint Janshuismolen.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful! 

The three towers/spires are fantastic.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Jane. One of that spires is the tower of one of my favourite churches in Bruges: the Jerusalem church, built in the 15th century.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the beautiful photos! I can't believe I've still never been to Bruges...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Shame on you HCT. There's even a fast direct train between Liège and Bruges!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Bike path along the ramparts:










The Sint Janshuis mill again:



















The dome of the 17th century  English Convent (with dome) and a medieval watchtower:










The Sint Janshuis mill (left) and Bonne Chiere (right) in backlight:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

charming city indeed. the old architectures are really splendid and the modern midrises blend well with them.Likewise, those giant fans that produce wind energy (how do you call them?) compliment the old fashioned windmills. the city has also a large container port.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Benonie said:


> Shame on you HCT. There's even a fast direct train between Liège and Bruges!


:lol: I'll make sure I take it next summer, the last time (second time) I took that train, I didn't get further than Gent, because I liked it so much the first time 

Actually, your post convinced me to take my bike with me and exlore the surrounding region aswell!

And thanks for the nice updates!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, biking is no doubt the best way to explore Bruges and the surrounding areas like Lissewege and Damme. The cycle routes and paths around the city are very good, even along the main roads. You can use the excellent Cycle Junction Network to get around.


capricorn2000 said:


> those giant fans that produce wind energy (how do you call them?) compliment the old fashioned windmills. the city has also a large container port.


We simply call it windmills or wind turbines. There are quite a lot of them in and around Bruges: along the Boudewijn Canal between the city and the harbour, on the breakwater of Zeebrugge harbour and offshore on the Thorntonbank.

On this areal picture you can see the harbour above and the city center below.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the link! Looking at it allready makes me look forward to the summer!
And I could even almost use it to cycle from here to Bruges (I might even be crazy enough to try that :lol


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

Great shots of a beautiful varied city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you! L.E.! :cheers1:



Hardcore Terrorist said:


> And I could even almost use it to cycle from here to Bruges (I might even be crazy enough to try that :lol


Well, we once had an Antwerp guy on the Belgian forum who didn't mind cycling 200 km or more in one day... :nuts:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful place. I visited here a long time ago in the 90`s. I didnt see enough, but my memory of all of Belgium is a good one.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Benonie said:


> Well, we once had an Antwerp guy on the Belgian forum who didn't mind cycling 200 km or more in one day... :nuts:


:lol: I've done that too, a number of times, and I must say I find it quit satisfying. I rarely make any pictures on the way though.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

I deeply like the historic skyline of Bruges, with all the historic buildings blending in beautifully with the very modern wind turbines that not only power the city, but also provide water (for the older ones) for nearby communities as well. I also love the comparison you made between the older windmills and the modern ones: those pictures speak for themselves that the older windmills may be heavier, but look truly gorgeous as time goes by... Reminds me of the Netherlands a lot! 

As for the churches: I'd say that those steeples bring me back to a past before skyscrapers were built. It's much easier for me to spot the tallest structures because those would be from the church steeples that have traditional carvings and designs that date from hundreds of years ago, and I'd say that the skyline of Bruges appears to be more natural than the concrete jungle of many modern cities today.

I truly love your open spaces too, with quite a bit of cyclists in action as well! I wonder, though: what is that roadway next to a canal with a lot of wind turbines in the background? Plus, those windmill pairs (Sint Janshuis and Bonne Chiere) look truly nice on the background with the open space. I'd say, though, the ramparts pic is one of your better shots, not because of the cyclist, but because of all the greenery I see right next to the trail. Bruges is slowly creeping up to my must-visit list, and you really show some of the best the city has to offer thus far (along with Brussels). Well done! :hug:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you FOD!

The busy road on the outer side of the ramparts is the ring road around the city center. Though the wind turbines are further away, along the Boudewijn Canal to Zeebrugge.

More pics:

Row houses in a typical working class neighbourhood.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The third wind mill: The 'Koeleweimolen'.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

It all looks very civilised.

Great pictures.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you Jane! :cheers1:


openlyJane said:


> It all looks very civilised.


Of course, we even started eating with fork and knife allready! :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great stuff! The harbour area looks equally as desirable as the city centre itself.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks Mike. It's nice to walk along the sea shore in the early morning and stroll through the old city center in the afternoon.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The fourth wind mill: 'De Nieuwe Papegaai' (The New Parrot):


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Du Phare, a popular and busy bistro at the edge of town:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

interesting, most of your photos have 2 or more subjects.
I like that windmill and I'm curious what's inside that structure?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Those older buildings look fantastic, especially when those are viewed from next to a waterway! I also love those boat pics and The New Parrot windmill: it makes me want to discover Bruges and Belgium a little bit more myself because I can truly sense that such cities are intricately linked to its waterways (I wonder if Bruges is actually below sea level as well) that I might want to discover how city planning actually works there because with all the height restrictions, it then makes me wonder how Bruges keeps its charm and beauty as a mid-size city while promoting vast amounts of commerce at the same time, especially through its factories. I'll tell you: Bruges for me is a wonderful small city that I truly want to go around by bike! :hug:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic imagery and photography. Very skillful!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you Jane!


capricorn2000 said:


> interesting, most of your photos have 2 or more subjects.
> I like that windmill and I'm curious what's inside that structure?


Well, I visited that type of windmill recently in my own neighbourhood, a real and rare miller guided us. It's a pretty ingenious system, I must say. Inside it looks like this:









(Wikipedia)










From this website, with loads of great windmill pictures.



fieldsofdreams said:


> Those older buildings look fantastic, especially when those are viewed from next to a waterway! I also love those boat pics and The New Parrot windmill: it makes me want to discover Bruges and Belgium a little bit more myself because I can truly sense that such cities are intricately linked to its waterways (I wonder if Bruges is actually below sea level as well) that I might want to discover how city planning actually works there because with all the height restrictions, it then makes me wonder how Bruges keeps its charm and beauty as a mid-size city while promoting vast amounts of commerce at the same time, especially through its factories. I'll tell you: Bruges for me is a wonderful small city that I truly want to go around by bike!


You should visit Bruges on a European trip, that's for sure! Feel free to contact me if you have plans in that direction. 
There are a lot of canals to en from the city, around the city and in the city. It's not Venice, but boattrips on the canals -_called 'reien' in Bruges_- are extremely popular by tourists. 
There's not much industry left in the city center. All new industry is located in and near the seaport. 
There are some shopping streets in the center and lots of shops, but the real big commercial and leisure activities are situated outside the center, in the quite nice and livable suburbs of Bruges.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Benonie said:


> You should visit Bruges on a European trip, that's for sure! Feel free to contact me if you have plans in that direction.
> There are a lot of canals to [and] from the city, around the city and in the city. It's not Venice, but boattrips on the canals -called 'reien' in Bruges- are extremely popular by tourists.
> There's not much industry left in the city center. All new industry is located in and near the seaport.
> There are some shopping streets in the center and lots of shops, but the real big commercial and leisure activities are situated outside the center, in the quite nice and livable suburbs of Bruges.


That looks truly promising... I might combine a tour of Bruges with Brussels from Amsterdam or Frankfurt.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great idea! Bruges is only 1 hour from Brussels by train (passing Ghent, which is another gorgeous city )

Amsterdam to Brussels takes 2 hours by Thalys high speed train, Frankfurt to Brussels 3 to 4 hours by ICE high speed train.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

I really like the style of these photos ...and all the rich information in this thread...Thanks Benonie :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you for the friendly comment! 










New housing project next to the _Groot Seminarie_ (major seminary) of Bruges.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice updates from Bruges :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you for the interest and comments Christos! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It will be busy in town this summer! 

Thank you Timothy and Jane!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Carmelite Church:


----------



## Steptimer (Mar 15, 2013)

Brugge is most beautiful city in Belgium.
Very nice pictures.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you and welcome to this SSC-forum Steptimer! :cheers1:


----------



## Steptimer (Mar 15, 2013)

Benonie said:


> Thank you and welcome to this SSC-forum Steptimer! :cheers1:


Thank you. I'm from Zeeland(Netherlands) :cheers:.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

On world scale that makes us neighbours!


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the nice updates!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

My pleasure HCT!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, lovely updates from Bruges


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you again Christos! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like the quality of your photographs - they seem almost nostalgic!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Jane. Actually I am a bit of a nostalgicus, I suppose.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Bruges ring road:










The 14th century Ezelspoort (Donkey Gate), one of the 4 remaining city gates of Bruges.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

WOW .... I loooove this shot:










And the "crazy" windows, an idea that we could replicate here. Your photographic skills never fail to impress me mate. Thanks for all the updates :hug:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you very much Sydney! :cheers1:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love that quirky gate house!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, I like it too. The 2 gates on the eastern side of town are from this type, while the western gates are more massive and sturdy. See post 45.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

I love your great updates, my friend :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovelym, very nice updates from Bruges


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Jane, Arhus and Christos!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Love that quirky gate house!


Some more pictures of the Smedenpoort:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

A beautiful place, in a beautiful country.


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG (May 8, 2006)

I've been to Antwerp and Brussels but Bruges is definitely worth visiting too in the future. Nice old city. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Paul and Lazydog! :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely city indeed with a medieval ambience. I can imagine the muted atmosphere as you walk or bike along its narrow cobbled-stone streets. people living here are fortunate for having a city with a slow-paced environs, few cars and using green energy.
I think I passed by this city coming from Paris to Brussels via Eurail.. Thank Ben, will check for more.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Capricorn.  I don't think you've passed Bruges on your way from Paris to Brussels, unless the train made a serious detour.


----------



## geococcyx (Dec 27, 2011)

definitely a beauty


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It is! Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some houses along the ring road:





































De Koning Christus (King Christ) Church, built in 1931 in neo-romanesque, _'Lombardic'_ style:


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Wow. Thanks for the photos, Benonie. Bruges is quite a lovely city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Manrush. It is a lovely town indeed.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

really nice shots.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for the great updates, Benonie :cheers:

...I love the King Christ Church...what a beauty


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you guys! I will continue soon.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

well-composed photos Ben and the city too is superb.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Dave! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

_'House named'..._



..._'the Sun and the Moon'_


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for posting these photos, Benonie :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm glad to read that. Thanks Milan and Paul!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice. Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bruges @Benonie :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Christos and Jane!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome and thanks for the update; great as usually.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Those new Bruges images look magnificent, especially the tall, castle-like tower (first image) and the alleyway shot (last image) from your latest collection... those make me want to walk through your city because of its varied architecture, narrow streets that might have surprises, and the relative liveliness of its neighborhoods. I still see a lot of those small, yet grand, churches that truly make the city's landscape unique: I'd say that for a city like Bruges, tall skyscrapers may not be needed to make it beautiful because those churches and low-rise buildings that have been well-preserved make it a pleasant community indeed. And by the way, I am starting to like this thread even more, especially with your street and alleyway snaps: indeed, the city may be old, but those narrow roadways truly make a mark in the city's landscape.

Excellent work, my friend! Keep those images coming! :hug:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ *+1* 

Thank you for sharing, Benonie :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ My pleasure! 



fieldsofdreams said:


> magnificent, especially the tall, castle-like tower (first image)
> Excellent work, my friend! Keep those images coming!


Thanks FOD! That castle-like-tower is the 12th century romanesque and oldest part of the gorgeous St. Salvator's Cathedral.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Christos! :cheers1:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the bicycle public art-work; how appropriate for Bruges.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Concertgebouw Brugge and busstation _'t Zand_:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Keep them coming, Benonie... just great


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Christos! Almost at the end of my collection. Was in Bruges yesterday but without camera. Should go back soon....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

My son has just spent two days in Bruges - he found it lovely! 

Great pictures.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Glad to read that. Was he there with school or is he travelling around the continent on his own?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Benonie said:


> ^^ Glad to read that. Was he there with school or is he travelling around the continent on his own?


He's been there with some university friends. Now that they have finished end of term ( semester) exams, they are driving through Europe for a month or so.

Heading for Berlin, Slovenia, Strasbourg....

He loved Bruge. He said " great and delicious beer..." :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice trip they've planned! All those places are well worth a visit.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

superb...I'm always fascinated with the old world architecture.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Great shots. Thank you so much for the sharing, Benonie!:cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Bruges main bus and railway station:


(New back facade)


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Summer in the city!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

The atmosphere in summer looks very nice and relaxed. Bruges is worth a visit in al seasons though. The town impressed me most during a cold winter visit a few years ago. The quietness and the _tristesse_ and melancholy that hung around the streets was magical!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Wapper said:


> The town impressed me most during a cold winter visit a few years ago.


That's what I thought. In fact travelling is best done in winter and autumn.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates @benonie


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Excellent new images. Congratulations! :banana:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Aljuarez!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

This is another city I had a very quick visit to. I liked it here because of the canals.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Paul!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Bruges


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, it seems that you used the good and long summer to make lots of great pictures. kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wapper said:


> Yes, it seems that you used the good and long summer to make lots of great pictures. kay:


^^ Yes I sure did, thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Beautiful architecture! A real gem in Europe!

I was wondering. What is more predominant un Brugge bricks or plasterwork?

Also the gate with "Pro Patria". Which Patria does it refer to?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

There's a mixture of plastered, brick and natural stone. I don't know which is dominant. Lots of old buidlings were plastered during the renaissance period, but uncovered and restored in the original shape in the 19th and 20st century. In the 19th century, allmost all new buildings were designed in the popular neo gothic style, mostly brick buildings.


----------



## EvanG (Aug 28, 2007)

Ribarca said:


> Also the gate with "Pro Patria". Which Patria does it refer to?


Belgium, that's the Belgian coat of arms above it.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh, I had missed the last few updates! Great photos! Looks very busy in the Summer! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Well it's busy, but not overcrowded.


EvanG said:


> Belgium, that's the Belgian coat of arms above it.


Indeed. It's a quite recent monument, built after the first World War, to honour the soldiers, fallen for their country.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

EvanG said:


> Belgium, that's the Belgian coat of arms above it.


Thanks. All these coat of arms of European countries look so similar. I wan't sure if it was a Flemish or even Netherlands looking coat of arms.


----------



## EvanG (Aug 28, 2007)

Ribarca said:


> Thanks. All these coat of arms of European countries look so similar. I wan't sure if it was a Flemish or even Netherlands looking coat of arms.


I can imagine that. I think about half the old provinces of the low countries have the exact same lion, with the only difference being the colours, and practically all the rest have some other variation on the concept.

The Belgian coat of arms is derived from the duchy of Brabant which has a gold lion on a field of black. Which is the exact opposite of Flanders with a black lion on a field of gold. Room for some confusion there.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely sunny pictures of Bruges. As you say, a real beauty.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fantastic photography.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bruges :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey, guys) We are going to visit Brugge in a week or so and I've got a question. I've heard about the Brugge City card, if some of you used it already, can you, please, tell if it is really that beneficial like it's described and where can we get one?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It depends on when you go, how long you stay and what your interest are. I think it's an interesting offer if you want to visit the 3 or 4 most important museums and plan a boat trip, which I can advise everyone visiting Bruges. 
You don't really need the reduction on public transport, the city center is not that big in size and perfect for walking or cycling. 
You can buy the card online or at Bruges, in the tourist information office in the center (Markt) or at the main train station.

Anyway, have a nice stay in beautiful Bruges, I'm sure you will like it!


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

Benonie said:


> It depends on when you go, how long you stay and what your interest are. I think it's an interesting offer if you want to visit the 3 or 4 most important museums and plan a boat trip, which I can advise everyone visiting Bruges.
> You don't really need the reduction on public transport, the city center is not that big in size and perfect for walking or cycling.
> You can buy the card online or at Bruges, in the tourist information office in the center (Markt) or at the main train station.
> 
> Anyway, have a nice stay in beautiful Bruges, I'm sure you will like it!


Thank you a lot! 
I've already fallen in love with this city just looking at the pictures of it and have a wish to observe every corner


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Glad you like it allready! Have a great trip!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good pedestrian shots.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Paul! :cheers2:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Province House and Post Office (19th century):



Belfry (right):







City Hall (14th-15th century):


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

The City Hall is a gem.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The city hall is absolutely a very nice building


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

paul62 said:


> The City Hall is a gem.





christos-greece said:


> The city hall is absolutely a very nice building


I agree about that!  More City Hall:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

paul62 said:


> The City Hall is a gem.


If you like this one, you'll certainly like the Leuven City Hall. It's even more decorated.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Besides those quirky little bohemian looking spots, Belgium has some nice architecture too. (and Stella Artois ).


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Is there a particular reason why some of the window frames have been painted red on the town hall?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Only the stained glass windows which can open are put in a woorden frame, which they've painted in red, for aesthetic reasons and because it was a common way to do so in earlier ages. 
The did the same on more recent buildings like the Province House and the Post Office.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

A good set of shots. I like the canal and the red bricked buildings.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Bruges


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

I fell in love with Brugge three years ago !! Heavenly wonderful place!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Amazing new photos!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

A new series of photographs taken in the harbour of Bruges, Zeebrugge. Taken on the start of our trip to the UK last summer.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you ever visit Ostende Benonie?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Casemate tower, part of the old defensive ring:









The 13th Century 'Gentpoort' at the old road from Bruges to Ghent:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

A lot of bikes, I notice.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

paul62 said:


> A lot of bikes, I notice.


Indeed. The best way to get around in Bruges is by bicycle.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great. very nice updates from Bruges


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice shots of Bruges


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Niels and Christos! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Video about "PeeKay" the most popular Bollywood movie ever, partly filmed in Bruges:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

charming city and worth visiting.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We waiting for more updates from Bruges, Ben?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Well, it has been a while since I've visited Bruges by daylight and nice weather, so you'll have to do with pictures from september last year.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lots of cyclists.....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Well, Flanders is indeed the third bike region in Europe.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates as well


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you again, my friend!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice, nice. I always keep forgetting is it Bruges or Ghent that has that famous pub with over 100 different beers on offer?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I think both have got such bar, like many other Belgian cities.

Anyway, if you like great bars, clubs and cafés, Ghent is the place to be. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------

